# One poorly and one lonely rat



## loza789 (Sep 1, 2008)

hello,

i really need some advice.

i adopted two female rats about six months, we don't know how old they but guess around 2.5 years. one has recently developed a very large tumour and two vets have said they'll surprised if she's still here next week . i'm trying to make her as comfortable as i can, but the other seems to be getting really snappy. i think she's getting stressed with the situation.

i've been told my a few people to get another rescue rat, introduce them gradually and then put them together so neither will be lonely. thing is, do i go for an adult or a baby? will audrey (the healthy one) attach or reject a new cage buddy? has anyone been in this situation that offer me some much needed advice. these are my first rats and i'd hate to do something wrong.

thanks
loz


----------



## lisa2210 (Jul 15, 2008)

I am sorry to hear of your plight - unfortunately, rats are prone to tumours. I have had one operated on very successfully, but she was young, so it is not an option I would recommend lightly, and not with an older rat such as yours. So, as to getting another, I would definitely say you should. I would say get young ones as they will be less threatening to the older one. Girl rats tend to be very good at getting on with each other, so I think if it was me I would get two new babies and take the plunge. Make sure there is enough room in the cage for them all to have their own space if they need it, and give them plenty of boxes to hide in. 

Good luck - and let us know how you get on!


----------



## pa2k84 (May 27, 2008)

Rats are prone to lumps but they do not necessary kill them. I have 2 older girls both with lumps one quite big which affects her climbing a little but i have cage set up so they do not have to climb too much.

As long as eating and drinking a lump is not always something to worry about.

Having said that i have also had lumps removed from rats do not just leave them these two just too old and not worth risk, stress etc. 

Although do agree to getting a pair of babies from a rescue so when one of the older ones does go one is not left alone.


----------



## loza789 (Sep 1, 2008)

Hello and thank you for your comments

Marilyn has now lost the use of her front legs, won't come out of her box and won't eat her favourite food (rice pudding) so i've decided to take her the vet this morning to stop her suffering. I think I am then going to go to the RSPCA and see if they have babies that need a home. I can't bare the thought of Audrey being lonely.

Thanks
Loza


----------



## lisa2210 (Jul 15, 2008)

Again - I am so sorry, it is never easy to see a pet deteriorate, and harder still to make that final decision, even if you know it is the right one. Let us know how the new ones get on!


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

thinking of you! i am sure you will do the right thing by Marylin!


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Marilyn. You are doing the right thing. If I were an animal in pain I hope someone would do the same thing for me.

Rest in peace little rattie.


----------



## loza789 (Sep 1, 2008)

Hello,

Thanks for the lovely comments.

Marilyn was put to sleep yesterday and although very sad definitely the best thing to do. I put a teddy in the cage last week and Audrey is cuddling up to it. I've also been in touch with Starlight to adopt a couple of lonely rats in need of a home, so I am hoping she'll have some new friends this weekend.

Thanks again

Loza


----------



## tj1980 (Apr 4, 2008)

awwww so sorry bout ur rattie. i hv 2 recue girls who now live happily 2gether i introduced them in my bath (empty of course lol) because its a neutral place and there was absolutely no trouble, they took 2 each other instantly, i hope urs all get along and live a very happy life with u x


----------

